# Halloween concession stand for carnival



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Just a couple of ideas:

Nachos - "Just Buried Nachos"
Candies - "Spooky Sweets"
Soda - "Carbonated Concoctions"
Coffee - "Wake the dead Coffee"


----------



## lilcoggie (Oct 23, 2008)

*thank you*

Thank you, Dark Star! I am going to use some of these!


----------

